
BangleJS open source smartwatches – experience of usage - Bystroushaak
https://blog.rfox.eu/en/Improvements/The_Most_Personal_Device_experiment/BangleJS_opensource_smartwatches.html
======
undecisive
As someone who kickstarted this, I unfortunately agree with the
disappointments. I spent a reasonable amount of time wrestling with the
device, but there were just too many holes in the experience to justify using
it daily.

I think that 98% of the let-down is the fault of the hardware. It is cheap,
bulky, and was missing the speaker when it was delivered to the creator, which
shows just how much care and attention went into the manufacturer's quality
control.

That said, I have absolutely no regrets in funding this. Gordon Williams does
a bunch of things that I would never be able to replicate, and while this one
fell a little short of expectations, everything is absolutely above board, and
can only hope that the meagre profits from this fund future successes.

And as watch software goes, is a little clunky, but not irredeemably so. It
would make for an excellent starting point. If I can ever find decent
programmable hardware to pair with it, I would be seriously tempted to hack at
it again.

------
craftoman
I was about to buy one of those but I was skeptical about the whole concept
behind. I didn't find any solid docs and source code and dropped it. It looks
shady...

